# Credit for Criticism



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My name is Brad Marlowe and I've got a proposition for the group. I've been lurking for the last few months, since purchasing my Kindle, and as a newbie I've been so grateful for this forum's dialogue on screensaver hacks, extended warranties, and accessories like the M-Edge Platform Jacket and Decalgirl skins - which I've purchased and found to be ideal for my purposes. But for every five helpful and positive posters on the board there seemed to be a "Get off my lawn!" guy (the neighborhood coot who screams irrationally at wayward children), so I hesitated . . . until today.

I've decided to take the leap and hope I won't be flamed for being a proud new author who would love for this group of passionate readers to give his novel a chance while they, perhaps, help make a good book even better, and influence the next installment in the series.

So, on to the proposition. I'd love for you Kindlers to read my book, but I'd also like your constructive criticism (emphasis on constructive). In fact, I'd like it so much that I will list all Constructive Critics who leave their comments on my author's page (http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002RNHDW6) on the acknowledgment page of the final, published, DTB. And before one of the GOMLG (Get Off My Lawn Guys/Gals) jumps down my throat - of course I will also list these Constructive Critics in an updated Kindle version of the book, six months from today. For that same GOMLG - I should also mention that I started a new thread for this proposal rather than listing the book in the designated Indie author zone because of the following details:

I'd greatly appreciate it if any readers of the book would leave traditional reviews and star ratings (sans spoilers) on the book's product listing page, but I'd like the constructive criticisms left ONLY on my author's page (to avoid exposing casual visitors to this thread to inadvertent spoilers). That way I can separate casual commenters from the Constructive Critics who will be thanked in the revised book. "Ho-ho!", says the GOMLG, "This is just a clever ploy to keep this thread alive and perpetuate the plugging of this author's @#!$*&% book!" Well, yes and no. If this experiment works - the thread will stay vital for a period of time, but I'm equally interested in the power of this forum to create positive change. And, by that, I mean that the forum is already an outstanding resource for accessory, hack and general Kindle information, but I think it could also work as a creative think tank. I mean, every single Kindler loves books enough to plunk down $300-$500 on a designated reading device and its accompanying accoutrement, and we're all quite vocal about our likes and dislikes. So who better to offer up criticism that might (depending on its validity and my own completely subjective decision to incorporate it) result in an actual change to an actual book?

So read my novel, if it interests you, review it on the book's listing page without spoilers (pretty please) and then give me your constructive criticisms in my author's page forum . . . and you will see your name in the final revision.

Just to be clear, Constructive Critics will not be paid in any way other than the listing on the acknowledgment page, and any contributed ideas related to my work would then belong to me. I only say this so that one of the GOMLG doesn't catch a typo, list it on this thread, and then sue me for a million bucks when the movie based on the book hits theaters - claiming that he/she co-authored it. I know, I know - I should be so lucky, but still . . .

Of course, all Constructive Critics will also receive my sincere gratitude and a permanent place in my heart as invaluable contributors to my very first published novel.

This post has already become more long-winded than I had intended, but I should probably give you some info about me and the book. I'm 46, have two young boys who are the center of my universe, and have written and/or directed five Indie feature films that you've never seen, though you can Google my credits if you're so inclined. This book grew from the kernel of an idea that was present in one of my un-produced screenplays which was almost made by Disney and then Miramax a few years later. But, in the movie business, "almost made" is a lot like "a little pregnant" so this bit of information is just background, not boasting. I have only one account on Amazon and neither me, nor my fictional brothers and sisters will be serving up glowing, five-star reviews of the book.

The novel is SLEEPWALKER: THE LAST SANDMAN, a contemporary fantasy that was initially intended for the Young Adult genre, but the story matured as it was written and the resulting tale refused to be stuffed into the Y.A. genre box. The book has no dragons, vampires, or wizards and is a thematic cousin to J.M. Barry's PETER PAN and Phillip Pullman's HIS DARK MATERIALS books. On paper, the novel is 456 pages. Although it is the first volume in a planned trilogy - the book has a satisfying resolution of its own and no maddening cliffhangers.

I'll make the novel available for ninety-nine cents for the first three weeks and then bump up the price by a dollar every two weeks thereafter until I reach the final price of $7.99. The purpose of the sliding scale is to encourage and reward early reviewers and constructive critics, and then to inch upwards toward a fair price that enables me to pay some bills.

I thank you for your patience with my rambling introduction (especially you GOMLG, whose fingers must be burning by now) and I hope you will all enjoy reading the book as much as I have enjoyed writing it. I can't wait to hear your thoughts.

Forum participants willing - let the experiment begin!

Sincerely,

Brad Marlowe
Amazon Authors Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002RNHDW6

K1/K2 Edition:


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome!  Your book sounds interesting and I just ordered it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Brad,

Your novel does sound interesting, but alas, some of us do not have Kindles.  Perhaps you might upload it at Smashwords which will also benefit you because it is giving access to other types of e-readers.  You  might also sign up for a free account at authonomy.com.  Lots of really wonderful readers over there, and one awesome reader bought three of my print novels which made my day.

Good luck with your work,
Maria Hooley


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like long-winded, so I bought your book. The price is a good one, and you might want to re-think the upward slide, especially when you stand at 1,400 in the rankings (as you do now). The general pricing range for eBooks is $3.99 nd under (all the way to $ .01 using the mobipocker express method). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Edward,

The upward slide would be gradual. Its rate of climb and ultimate altitude will certainly be determined by the reaction of the marketplace. As a reader - I totally agree that dirt cheap books are great (especially when they are also good), but as a professional writer - I'd have to sell an awful lot of .99 books to make a living. I'm certainly not looking to gouge anybody. I just want to find the sweet spot: a price that readers are happy to pay - that also allows me to keep on writing.

This book is 456 pages on paper and pretty complex. Not the kind of thing that you (or, at least, I) can bang out over a weekend. So I'm hoping that - eventually - readers will feel that 7.99 is both fair and reasonable. But for now - it's only ninety-nine cents.

Thanks for your comments. So far, this has been a fantastic learning experience - and I've just started!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I don't know where the thread is, but I read another thread a couple months back that said if you price your book to $1, Amazon will drop it to $0.80. And you are paid the same rate for the $1, but readers pay less, so it was a win/win for you both. 

Not sure if that still applies...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I must admit my three big books, 568, 668 and 704 pages respectively go for $3.99 each, but I have learned after 13 books that pricing an ebook incorrectly can be a barrier to acquiring readers. Of course, I don't make a living from being an author - it's my life, which is a difference. And although I have only been publishing for 20 months (writing for fifty years), I am nearing the 2,500 book sales mark. I would rather have 2,500 readers than food on the table. I'm fat enough as it is and without my readers, I would die of spiritual starvation . If you view your writing as a time investment nd then equate it to price, it could lead you astray. Selling a book is not like normal marketing. (I know this. I was a Corporate Marketing Director for 38 years). I have one book, _The Academician_, which has been in the works for 37 years. There is more work invested in those 400 pages than perhaps any other of my works. Still, no one would read it if I charged 20 bucks for it. In paper it goes for $11.27 (a random price because it takes place in China in the year 1127), but in ebook - $ .99. And guess what. People buy it and read it and review it. "It's alive." And I haven't wasted 37 years if at least one person has enjoyed it and hankers for the sequel. But if you mean to make a living at it, I can see your point.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I don't know where the thread is, but I read another thread a couple months back that said if you price your book to $1, Amazon will drop it to $0.80. And you are paid the same rate for the $1, but readers pay less, so it was a win/win for you both.
> 
> Not sure if that still applies...


No longer applies as they have removed discounts from Indie authors. Booo. However, you can get your book down to $ .01 and sell 10,000 copies (as my friend Dennis Batchelder - Soul Intent - as he's a master at it) by setting books up in mobipocket and having it show up for a penny on Amazon.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

liannallama - thanks so much! I hope you enjoy it (and review it)  

Maria - You know, I'm still considering Smashwords. The Kindle's closed environment seemed to be the perfect "controlled" (read: DRMed) launch for the book, but if I end up throwing open the floodgates - I agree that Smashwords  is currently the best way to go. Hey, but if you have an iPhone or iPod Touch you could also read the book with the Kindle app.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Smashwords gets you Barnes & Nobles, Fictionwise and Sony eStore now also. Plus it's the place of choice for the authors of Operation EBook Drop.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Edward,

You're right. Once you venture out of the world of DRM - Smashwords seems to be the current best option.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed, my friend, I'm going to try to upload all three to Smashwords this weekend.
(gulp!)

Hope it's easy...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ECP


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed:

(a la 'Tool Time)

Urrrruuuuuhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Ed,

Thirteen books! You are quite the prolific writing bunny. Good for you.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Purchased... Will move you up in the TBR pile to try to give you some feedback


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I've been writing for fifty years and have 22 novels, but I've just been a publisher for 20 months and have only managed 13 books out the door. #14 is another 700 pager and is lagging - but I hope it will be in readers hands the week before Christmas. When you become an Indie publisher as well as an Indie author, the authoring may meet a standard of proficiency and aestethic valediction, but the publishing part might be a work in progress. Thankfully, most reviewers give me 4 and 5 stars on the authorin part and don't take off points for the "work in progress" publishing part (although with practice I'll get there). However, I have had reviewers kvetch over typos (fair enough) and my cover art (which I do myself - you know, broom up the . . .). It is quaint to get a review sometimes that ignores me as an author and has a field day with me as a publisher. But all's fair for $ .99.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> However, I have had reviewers kvetch over typos (fair enough) and my cover art (which I do myself - you know, broom up the . . .). It is quaint to get a review sometimes that ignores me as an author and has a field day with me as a publisher. But all's fair for $ .99.


Okay, I do deduct for 'typos' & errors like that if it takes away from the reading experience.

However, I have to say, taking off stars or even discussing the cover in a review it just retarded! I think I mentioned the 'cover' of a book one time in my blog. I mentioned that it was amateurish as it appeared to be just a picture of some guy, perhaps the author himself, and that it almost made me skip the book. I did NOT put that in the actual review, though. A pretty cover is nice, especially when I get to post it on my blog.  But, it is certainly not mandatory for a good book.

Some of the 5 star stories I have reviewed just have that generic cover on them that I've seen on tons of stories.

Bottom Line: Don't judge a book by its cover....Literally.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, I got a bad review because of my cover art. But after 126 reviews, this type of review makes no impact, except that the reviewer is looking at the publisher me insted of the author me. But hey, as an Indie publisher, I am responsible for every aspect of the book.

Ed P


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> A pretty cover is nice, especially when I get to post it on my blog.  But, it is certainly not mandatory for a good book.
> 
> Some of the 5 star stories I have reviewed just have that generic cover on them that I've seen on tons of stories.
> 
> Bottom Line: Don't judge a book by its cover....Literally.


Wow, Red, reading that cheered me up! When I was on the Lulu forums, I had cover, cover, cover hammered at me non-stop, and as I can't afford a professional artist, and did my own cover, I always worried it was deficient. Personally, I think it's okay. The only complaint I've had so far was from a reviewer who consistently called one of the characters by the wrong name, and said the Otherworldy "encompasses pixies, and anything else not of this world," which it does not.

Thanks!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ummm....am I the only one for whom this book is showing at 99 dollars rather than 99 cents? 

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepwalker-Last-Sandman-Kindle-ebook/dp/B002RHP4N2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

You folks who bought it already might wanna double-check your invoices.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Ummm....am I the only one for whom this book is showing at 99 dollars rather than 99 cents?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sleepwalker-Last-Sandman-Kindle-ebook/dp/B002RHP4N2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> You folks who bought it already might wanna double-check your invoices.


You're not the only one. I see $99.00. Oh dear.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

No, you're not the only one who sees that, it was also posted in the other thread and the author is contacting Amazon about it. I did check my invoice when I saw the post in the other thread, and I only paid 99 cents.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, sorry, I'm catching up in backwards order on older threads and just now saw the other one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought the DX version at $ .99, but the DX version is gone now. ?? Ad I double checked my statement. Whew!

Ed Patterson


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> A pretty cover is nice, especially when I get to post it on my blog.  But, it is certainly not mandatory for a good book.


Sorry, but I have to disagree... sort of.

I realize that an excellent story is an excellent story whether it's covered beautifully or not. However, I will never know what's inside if the cover is ugly or shows no effort. The only time I would bother with a book like that is on the recommendation of someone I trust. When I see a cover that looks like there was no effort spent on it, I wonder how much effort was put into the writing and editing. It's one thing if the book is free, in that case if it's a story that sounds interesting to me, I might download it and give it a short chance to impress me. If it cost anything more than a penny, I won't buy it.

I seriously doubt I am alone on this.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I bought the DX version at $ .99, but the DX version is gone now. ?? Ad I double checked my statement. Whew!
> 
> Ed Patterson


In the other thread, the author mentioned that he was going to combine the two rather than present the choice for one or the other.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, maybe that's what happened to cause this little glitch. Amazon is fussy about cross references of titles.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

911jason said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree... sort of.
> 
> I realize that an excellent story is an excellent story whether it's covered beautifully or not. However, I will never know what's inside if the cover is ugly or shows no effort. The only time I would bother with a book like that is on the recommendation of someone I trust. When I see a cover that looks like there was no effort spent on it, I wonder how much effort was put into the writing and editing. It's one thing if the book is free, in that case if it's a story that sounds interesting to me, I might download it and give it a short chance to impress me. If it cost anything more than a penny, I won't buy it.
> 
> I seriously doubt I am alone on this.


I should have been more clear on my meaning. I agree that a nice cover does help catch the eye of a purchaser. A nice cover certainly catches my eye.

I just meant that comments on the cover don't belong in a review.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

ldenglish said:


> Wow, Red, reading that cheered me up! When I was on the Lulu forums, I had cover, cover, cover hammered at me non-stop, and as I can't afford a professional artist, and did my own cover, I always worried it was deficient. Personally, I think it's okay. The only complaint I've had so far was from a reviewer who consistently called one of the characters by the wrong name, and said the Otherworldy "encompasses pixies, and anything else not of this world," which it does not.
> 
> Thanks!


I tried to go look at your cover, but can't find your book on Amazon.  It would probably be helpful to you if you put your book link(s) in your signature. 

As for getting character names wrong, well, I am in serious peril for that as I am HORRIBLE with names. ROFL So, I try to avoid using them altogether if I am not certain.

My greatest fear is accidentally misspelling an author's name on my blog!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I should have been more clear on my meaning. I agree that a nice cover does help catch the eye of a purchaser. A nice cover certainly catches my eye.
> 
> I just meant that comments on the cover don't belong in a review.


Totally agree, Red...


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Ed, Red & Co.,

Amazon CS has told me that prior purchasers will still retain the ability to re-download the ebook file, even after it is un-published. My understanding is that I can also update that dormant file, so that those who purchased the DX version can receive the same upgrade as the K1/K2 buyers. That new and improved, one-size-fits-all, final file (embedded cover, active TOC, the ability to skip chapters, etc.) has been promised to me by eBook Architects by the end of next week. I'll post the new file the moment I get it, and let everyone know when it's ready to go (and the price is back to .99).

Again, I am so sorry for the bizarre price hike. I've sent emails to everyone I can think of in CS (including the last address from Ed). It's driving me crazy because it makes appear to be: a) a neophyte (which I am), b) a flake (which I'm not), c) an egomaniac who is letting the positive reactions over at the Amazon Forum go to my head (causing me to raise the price to a ridiculous degree). So far, there has been only one person who has purchased the book for $99, but I have no way of knowing who they are - or how to contact them in order to encourage a refund. I suppose I could start a new thread for this last purpose, but I don't want to be accused of excessive self-promotion (by having another thread that references my book).

Any ideas?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. Contact Amazon again with that specific pricing issue. They can seek out the customer and adjust the price and cedit their charge account. I've gotten authomatic price adjustments whenever a pre-order comes out at a lower price than I paid. I would CALL CS and explain what has happened and ask them to seek out the purchaser. They should be able to see a full record of your sales (as they reported it to you in your DTP report). Of course, it also means an adjustment to your royalties, which might bring in the Amazon finance department, which is located in Mumbai. I have dealt with that branch once and it took a bit of time, but they cleared up a royalty issue after two months.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have not purchased your book, so no worries here.

However, I agree with Ed. You should contact Amazon CS immediately about the fact that someone purchased it at that price. They probably did it due to one of your posts saying that it was only $.99, and they misread the price after going to the page.


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Good advice. I've just contacted CS and they're working on contacting/refunding the $99 buyer.


BTW: Thanks for moving me up the TBR pile, akjak. I'd love to hear your thoughts on the book when you're done.


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

akjak,

Thanks so much for the positive feedback. I'm thrilled that you're enjoying the book, so far.

And I appreciate the constructive criticism (the first so far in this experiment). Your concerns should be resolved by the end of the story - if I've done my job right. But please let me know if they aren't, and if you have any other thoughts. Either way, you are most definitely on "the list"!

Please be sure to leave your collected criticism in the Credit for Criticism forum on my author's page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002RNHDW6


----------

